# Speed racer... THE MOVIE



## mary no jutsu (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww geeze I hope no one made a thread on this already or i'm about to feel hella dumb....

So anyways I was walking into the kitchen minding my own business when I overhear on E that Christina Ricci signed on for the speed racer movie...  I hecka dropped glass of milk...  Can someone confirm this for me?  *nerds out*


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, they are makeing a speed racer movie. Here is some information on it.

Christina Ricci will play Trixie in the film, Speed's girlfriend and ally on and off the track. Already attached, Emile Hirsch plays the title role, and Susan Sarandon and John Goodman are also signed on as Speed's parents.

The story, just like the classic '60s toon on which it is based, centers around Speed and his quest for glory in his sweet, tricked-out ride, the Mach 5.

Joel Silver is producing the Warner Bros. flick. The Wachowski brothers are writing and directing the movie. Production will be based in Berlin, where the filmmakers hope to start shooting this summer. A summer 2008 release is planned.

"I love the Wachowskis," Ricci says on a video currently streaming on YouTube accessible via . "And from the graphics I've seen, it just looks like they're going to make such an iconic world, and so to be a part of that world is just really thrilling."
Link removed


----------



## shinjowy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, interesting... will Racer X (the guy in the mask) be in this one?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 24, 2007)

*hyperventilates* I am so freaking excited for this movie.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

Wow and the cast doesn't seem that bad.

I wonder if they're gonna keep the monkey and that little boy that kept hiding in that car.


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm just kinda happy to see John Goodman getting some work outside of voice overs after what seems a long time. Good for him.


----------



## top cat (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

Fuhrer Worm said:


> I'm just kinda happy to see John Goodman getting some work outside of voice overs after what seems a long time. Good for him.



Wait... John Goodman's in this too?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 9, 2008)

bump for old time sake...

went to midnight showing...it was ok, insane action driving sequenses but got pretty boring on the drama talking part...

and for the end (and entire race scene too) it was beautiful for an ending especially with all the voice over flashbacks...just beautiful!!


----------



## DominusDeus (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, the action was amazing in it. Just awesome.


----------



## Zeroo (May 9, 2008)

most reviews I read say this movie is 'style over substance' while most moviegoers are saying it's a fun, thrilling ride...I guess it's fun to watch on the big screen and other than that I don't see anything too special about it...and yeah the  aren't too convincing either with a 35% on the tomatometer...
if I go to the theaters this weekend I'll probably catch Iron Man again....a lil' biased I know..


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 9, 2008)

When I saw the trailer, all I could think of is seizures.


----------



## Alex (May 9, 2008)

I seems pretty cool actually


----------



## Supa Swag (May 9, 2008)

Not that interested in it and majority of review says it sucks ass.

I'll wait for it to appear on TV on something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

I'm still going to go see it, I was kind of a Speed Racer fan. One thing though, they should have made a Johnny Quest movie!


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

Terrible.  One of the worst movies I have seen in a long time.  I will be shocked if it isn't nominated for multiple razzies.  It's really geared towards children.  And the fat kid and monkey are an awful comedy duo.  For the love of god...save your money.  

(Zero women in the theater too...so you can't even entertain yourself by looking at hotties.  A complete waste of time.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Terrible.  One of the worst movies I have seen in a long time.  I will be shocked if it isn't nominated for multiple razzies.  It's really geared towards children.  And the fat kid and monkey are an awful comedy duo.  For the love of god...save your money.
> 
> (Zero women in the theater too...so you can't even entertain yourself by looking at hotties.  A complete waste of time.)



I'm taking a date--lucky for me.


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

Meh Visually one of the best movies I've ever seen, although I did feel like I was on an acid trip. Corny dialog though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Meh Visually one of the best movies I've ever seen, although I did feel like I was on an acid trip.* Corny dialog though.*



Sounds like it was true to the show.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

I wanted to see it, but now I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

Watch it was entertaining 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like it was true to the show.



Except the mouthes didn't keep going when the characters stopped talking.


----------



## Ryuk (May 10, 2008)

Its not going to be as good as the old show.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2008)

I know a lot may not agree, but I loved this movie.

Being a fan of the original series, I think they did the best adaptation possible. There really isn't much else I can say but that I really really did like it. It may not be for everyone, but for me it was a definite win.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 10, 2008)

SR looks like its going to be good while DB........well seems like its going to suck.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 11, 2008)

I thought the movie was amusing.  I think it captured the feel of the anime pretty well.  And I liked the twist on Racer X.  The movie wasn't the greatest, but I think it did the anime justice.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 11, 2008)

I still have to give the Wachowski brothers credit tho due to the brilliance of their screenwriting...

The Matrix
V for Vendetta (favorite screenplay)
Speed Racer

all great masterpieces....also the bluescreen visual effects were beautiful too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## maximilyan (May 11, 2008)

I saw the trailer.  i have to saw it looks gay. but then again thats just my opinion.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 11, 2008)

Pretty disappointing opening weekend. 



> 1   	   	 Iron Man (2008)  	 $50.5M  	 $177M
> *2 		Speed Racer (2008) 	$20.2M 	$20.2M*
> 3 		What Happens in Vegas... (2008) 	$20M 	$20M
> 4 		Made of Honor (2008) 	$7.6M 	$26.3M
> 5 		Baby Mama (2008) 	$5.77M 	$40.4M



A flop ? or just a slow weekend ?


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 11, 2008)

^Neither.  The Iron Man movie is just that awesome!  Plus not many children know about Speed Racer.  The show debut in the 60's and also played on MTV during the early 90's.  Most people who watched the show are all adults already.  And this movie is geared more towards kids.


----------



## Zeroo (May 12, 2008)

Hey I have to say this movie wasn't half bad...I actually ENJOYED it!....I went in there expecting it to be all corny and kiddy...but I have to give it to the 'W' brothers...nice story, beautiful visuals that blew me away, and the races..wow the races gave me an adrenaline rush...I was actually rooting for the good guy....
if it wasn't for the Iron Man (which btw is just as awesomer), Speed Racer would've done way better at the Box Office...
and plz don't listen to the critics...like always they don't know the hell they talkin about...just go have fun...it's totally worth it...this coming from a guy who hadn't even heard of 'Speed Racer' till entering the movie theater..


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2008)

Speed Racer has been confirmed a flop imo.  150 million to make...100 million to market and it only pulled in 20 million this weekend?  With Narnia and Indiana Jones on the way and Iron Man still in the theaters...there is no hope for Speed Racer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2008)

lol no competition for iron man

my friend saw it and he told me it's ok but when they start racing it looks so fake...so i'll just wait til it comes on tv


----------



## Vonocourt (May 12, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol no competition for iron man
> 
> my friend saw it and he tld me it's ok *but when they start racing it looks so fake...*so i'll just wait til it comes on tv





Seriously... come on. Your friend is a retard.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 12, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol no competition for iron man
> 
> my friend saw it and he told me it's ok but when they start racing it looks so fake...so i'll just wait til it comes on tv



tell your friend he is dumb...that is one of the best visual effects that i have EVER seen for a movie, and i personally think this rivals if not is better for effects than Iron Man....and the visuals were the shit in that too


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2008)

That's complete bull, of course its going to look fake. Look at the freakin source material was that exactly a driving simulation? 

I just saw it yesterday and my thoughts are,

Personally, this movie was one of the best adaptions i've seen, and a great movie to boot, definitely underrated as heck.


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2008)

The characters sucked

Trixie sucked 

The boy and chimp sucked

Racer X sucks 

the racing sucks

Know what?

I guess that means the whole movie sucked


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2008)

The characters were awesome i thought, i liked how speed and rex felt exactly the same way about racing, including the way they felt they had to fight the conglomerates..

The racing i thought was awesome, CG was freakin colorful but that made it better for me, including the fact that the out of car fights were done by the wachoskis really made them that much better, rex owned that ninja who was trying to kill him in his sleep


----------



## Superstarseven (May 17, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I saw the trailer.  i have to saw it looks *gay*. but then again thats just my opinion.



In what way did it seem Homosexual to you?
Did it look like something like Gay men would flock to see?

Now if you're using gay to mean stupid...stop it.
Nothing wrong with the word stupid, it's still perfectly usable.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2008)

Not bad ^^
spining around too much 
but I like this movie ^^
my gf likes the Korean guy ahahha


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> In what way did it seem Homosexual to you?
> Did it look like something like Gay men would flock to see?
> 
> Now if you're using gay to mean stupid...stop it.
> Nothing wrong with the word stupid, it's still perfectly usable.



Moral lessons are awesome!

Plus, what's wrong with a trailer looking happy?

But apparently, Speed Racer didn't even beat out that stupid Ashton Kutcher comedy for #2 on opening weekend. WB supposedly inflated the number.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 17, 2008)

oh wow i am so surprised that it flopped.



Scar_x said:


> Hey I have to say this movie wasn't half bad...I actually ENJOYED it!....I went in there expecting it to be all corny and kiddy...but I have to give it to the 'W' brothers...nice story, beautiful visuals that blew me away, and the races..wow the races gave me an adrenaline rush...I was actually rooting for the good guy....
> if it wasn't for the Iron Man (which btw is just as awesomer), Speed Racer would've done way better at the Box Office...
> and plz don't listen to the critics...like always they don't know the hell they talkin about...just go have fun...it's totally worth it...this coming from a guy who hadn't even heard of 'Speed Racer' till entering the movie theater..



No. Even without Ironman it still would've flopped.



Superstarseven said:


> In what way did it seem Homosexual to you?
> Did it look like something like Gay men would flock to see?
> 
> Now if you're using gay to mean stupid...stop it.
> Nothing wrong with the word stupid, it's still perfectly usable.



Oh please.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't look that good.  I'll probably rent it or get from netflix or something once it comes out on DVD.  Not that I get to go to the theater anymore anyway...


----------



## Psychic (May 21, 2008)

Speed Racer kicks Iron Man's ass to the water and back. So many people jumped on the Iron Man bandwagon that they can't even see a better movie if it hit them in the face. This movie has stirred me...and no movie does that to me...none...except this one. Iron Man was good but Speed Racer is GREAT! 10/10. The Wachowski Brothers did another awesome job!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2008)

Kakashi Love said:


> Speed Racer kicks Iron Man's ass to the water and back. So many people jumped on the Iron Man bandwagon that they can't even see a better movie if it hit them in the face. This movie has stirred me...and no movie does that to me...none...except this one. Iron Man was good but Speed Racer is GREAT! 10/10. The Wachowski Brothers did another awesome job!



A Wachowski fanboy? 

I saw the movie, I liked it, it's not great but neither is the cartoon. The visuals were really cool, some of the race scenes made me go "holy shit" but its not the must see movie of the year.


----------



## Zeroo (May 21, 2008)

Pretty good movie....but better than Iron Man..? I don't think so....and the critics don't think so and also a hell lot of other people don't think so....yeah it was a fun movie but Iron Man was more memorable...just think which movie would u remember more fondly of 5 years from now...iron man or speedracer?... unless ur a speedracer fanboy, shellhead should be an easy pick..


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 21, 2008)

This movie looks retarded


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2008)

Not bad.

It certainly was style over substance, but it didn't pretent to be anything it's not.  It was an intense, flashy driving/action hybrid movie, and that entertained me for the time being.  I also lol'd at the critics calling the plot "hard to follow."  And their mouths are left agape at the prospect of people not valuing their opinions.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 21, 2008)

I ****ing love this movie.
In my opinion Iron Man ain't got shit on Speed Racer.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

^well i still think iron man kicks ass, better than sr
but sr was really good , i thought after watching the commericals and hearing the reviews it was gonna suck, but about 40 mins into the movie it picks up and doenst stop
the rally race kicked ass


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2008)

I love the rally race part, and how they introduce the drivers at the start of the race, it was pretty bad ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 28, 2008)

**

What a car wreck; if the Pod Racers from _The Phantom Menace_ crashed into Willy Wonka's factory, the result would probably look a lot like this.


----------



## Muse (May 29, 2008)

xD I liked Speed Racer....cool movie.   AND Speed was totally hott


----------



## Psychic (May 30, 2008)

there's not that much intelligent people in the world, and the ones that do exists likes Speed Racer, enough said.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 31, 2008)

The Speed Racer movie is one of the rare few movies that was capable of taking a cartoon and turning it into a live-action version while retaining what made the cartoon great and make it look good on the big screen.  Speed Racer does right what most cartoon/video game to movie adaptions have failed to do.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 31, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> xD I liked Speed Racer....cool movie.   AND Speed was totally hott



Emile Hirsch....he is one of the few actors that i really enjoy watching..i have actually seen most of the movies that he has been in and i can really tell how much he has grown to be an actor from his earlier films...



Stallyns808 said:


> The Speed Racer movie is one of the rare few movies that was capable of taking a cartoon and turning it into a live-action version while retaining what made the cartoon great and make it look good on the big screen.  Speed Racer does right what most cartoon/video game to movie adaptions have failed to do.



big truth to that!!!


----------



## TheWon (May 31, 2008)

Speed Racer was a great movie. By Far the best anime/cartoon to movie adaption ever.
I do understand why it hasn't done well. 
Part of it has to do with the directing. The use of the rotating angle way to much. When you first see it. It's very cool, but after awhile. I believe it will start to bother the average movie goer. Like the way the comic book panels were over used in Hulk. Also I think it takes a certain type of person to appreciate Speed Racer as a movie. The art style, colors, and effects. Where done of anime, comic, artist, painters, and creative people. Your average pop ,mtv, 40 year couple weekend movie watcher. Didn't respect the film for what it was for. I saw some people leave because of the use of so much bright colors.
I think Speed Racer is great, and hope the WBros would make another anime into movie.
Like Gatchaman or Voltron!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

Movie is shit.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

It's probably out of theatres by now but: renting this.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't like Speed Racer.
There was little focus and concentration on what this film was about. There was this supposed message of not selling out, but this is a summer movie, so I felt it was hypocritical.
However, I did like it when Speed was 'racing' his brother in the beginning.
The graphics? Looks like a cartoon, though I guess that's what the Wasachokis were going for.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't like Speed Racer.
There was little focus on what the movie was about. I guess there was a message about not selling out, but this is a summer movie, so I found it hypocritical.
I did like it when Speed was 'racing' his brother in the beginning.
The graphics? Like a cartoon, though I guess that's what the Waschokis were going for.


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 2, 2008)

I really liked it, wasnt expecting much but it captures the feel of the cartoon. It was fun and is after all a kids movie


----------

